# male x-mas fulu cross for sale



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello i uave a x-mas fulu cross breed for sale i am askinf 25$ for it wich is what i paid.lit looks to b crossed with hap44 ,it is 3.5".i also have a female flame tail thats 3.5" aswell as taiwan reef fry.2$ each for fry and 5$ for the female flame tail. I wil trade only for a red cao lethrinops.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think you will have better luck selling fish in the buy & sell section.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I'm interested in buying this cichlid pm me


----------

